# Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht



## MucK2oo7 (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach etwas passendem für den Einstieg in das Fliegenfischen.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht etwas gebrauchtes Verkaufen, oder mir Rute,Rolle,Schnur und co. aufschreiben welche ich günstig erwerben kann?
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als max. 100€ ausgeben für den Anfang.
Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen, oder mir Links zu Ausrüstungsteilen schicken?

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mcchaser2003 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ich bezweifele das du in der Preisklasse ein set findest welches auch Qualität besitzt.
Sicherlich werden Sets in der Preisklasse auch fische fangen, aber ob dir das angeln damit lange Freude macht, mag ich bezweifeln.

http://www.angelsachse.de/index.php/cat/c23_Flugangel-Set-s.html
Hier gibts ein set von Vision, kostet allerdings 150€ und ist für nen Anfänger ok!
Von Orvis gibts auch ein Set (streamline) - das kostet 180€!

Von allen anderen würd ich dir abraten!

PS: 
Willst du ein set selber zusammenstellen - würde ich jedem Anfänger folgendes emphelen:
Rolle: Okuma Airframe ca. 35€
Schnur: Cortland Fairplay ca. 30€
Rute: ....
Dann kommen noch Backing, Vorfächer und Fliegen hinzu, welches auch nochmal 40€
kostet. Jetzt währen deine 100€ schon alle, aber das wichtigste hättest noch gar nicht - nähmlich die Rute!


----------



## antonio (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

hallo muck

sag doch mal wo und auf welche fische du gehen möchtest.dann kann man schon mal eingrenzen.bei der rute und schnur würde ich dir empfehlen wenn es dir irgendwie möglich ist ein paar probewürfe zu machen bevor du etwas kaufst.nicht jeder kommt mit dem gleichen gerät gleich gut zurecht.deswegen ist es auch schwer zu sagen nimm "die rute" oder "die schnur".da du kommplett neu anfangen willst mit dem fliegenfischen würde ich dir unbedingt zu einem kurs raten wo du in der regel auch verschiedenes gerät probieren kannst.
oder du suchst dir jemanden der die materie beherrscht und mit dir übt.mit deinem geringen budget ist die ganze sache natürlich nicht einfach.bedenke das zusätzlich zu rute rolle schnur fliegen usw noch andere sachen hinzukommen(watstiefel bzw wathose brille weste und oder jacke)usw.ich will dir die sache jetzt nicht schwerer machen als sie ist aber wenn du dir unüberlegt und nur weil es schnell gehen soll irgenwelches gerät zusammenstellst wirst du keine freude daran habe und eventuell wieder alles hinschmeißen bevor du richtig angefangen hast.

gruß antonio


----------



## t.z. (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hi,

ich habe auf der Messe "Jagen und Fischen" das ein oder andere aktuelle günstig Set ausprobieren können. Das meiste unter 150 € war das Geld nicht wirklich wert. 

Schnüre die beigegeben werden sind teils von minderer Qualität. Gerade bei Schnüren mit Monofil Kern ist äusserste Vorsicht geboten. Nicht nur, dass diese von arger Kringelitis geplagt sind, eine konnte ich sogar ansatzlos in handliche Stücke zerreissen. Der Kern war sehr dünn, schätze 0,16 mono, aber die Schnur angeblich eine 8er. Der Mantel hatte sicherlich das Gewicht .....

Achte also darauf dass du eine Schnur mit geflochtenem Kern bekommst. Die vorab empfohlene Cortland ist so eine. 

Gutes Preis / Leistungs- Verhältnis zeigte zum einen Vision und noch ein Tick besser Broman-o-Dell (Klasse 5/6 und 7/8). Beides allerdings in der 200 plus Gegend. Nur kann es passieren dass du diese Sets auch weiter fischst und behältst. Die Schwächen eines Sets um 150 wirst du schon in der ersten Saison bemerken und dir eine Alternative suchen. Die 150 sind dann allerdings ausgegeben. Günstige Gerätschaften lassen sich meist nicht veräussern.

tight lines,

Thomas


----------



## mcchaser2003 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Oder du wendest dich an ein paar Händler und läßt dir ein set zusammenstellen (evtl. Auslaufmodelle)!

----AGV Furrer---- #6


----------



## MucK2oo7 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo,

danke schonmal für die Antworten!
Ich wollte gerne in Bächen und Flüssen damit Fischen und das wie üblich auf Forelle und co.
Vielleicht auch mal an einem Teich.
Ich bin nun doch schon ins überlegen gekommen ob ich nicht vielleicht noch ein wenig warte und mir dann ein Set für 200€ kaufe.
Es wäre super wenn ihr mir mal einen Link zu einem solchen Set Posten könntet.

Ich habe schon einige Empfehlungen zum Angelgerät bekommen.
Was haltet ihr davon:

Rute:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170085372220&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26satitle%3D170085372220%26fvi%3D1

Rolle:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&satitle=220099329599&fvi=1#ebayphotohosting

Schnur:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0&satitle=150000260003&fvi=1#ebayphotohosting

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## gofishing (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



> Ich bin nun doch schon ins überlegen gekommen ob ich nicht vielleicht noch ein wenig warte und mir dann ein Set für 200€ kaufe.



Dazu würde ich Dir auch raten.



> Es wäre super wenn ihr mir mal einen Link zu einem solchen Set Posten könntet.



Lese Dir doch mal einige andere trööds durch, 
das hilft. 

z.B diesen hier.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## antonio (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



MucK2oo7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke schonmal für die Antworten!
> Ich wollte gerne in Bächen und Flüssen damit Fischen und das wie üblich auf Forelle und co.
> ...



zu einer 4er rute würde ich dir als anfänger nicht raten,zur schnur - kauf dir ne gute markenschnur, rolle sieht vernünftig aus nur aufs gewicht achten und nen möglichst großen kern.

gruß antonio


----------



## gofishing (5. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



MucK2oo7 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Empfehlungen zum Angelgerät bekommen.
> Was haltet ihr davon:
> 
> Rute:
> ...



Die Rute kenne ich nicht, muß aber auch nicht sein.
Eine Klasse 4 in 2,30m ist nicht gewaltig lang.#c 
Für den Einstieg ist eine # 5 in 9ft bestimmt besser geeignet.


Das Gewicht der Rolle wurde wohl aus gewichtigen Gründen:q wechgelassen.#c 

Schnur kenne ich auch wieder nicht.#c 
Aber mehr würde ich für den Anfang zum verhudeln, ... äh üben auch nicht investieren.

Aber rechne doch mal selber aus was Du für die 3 Artikel an Porto bezahlst. Fast 1/5tel von der Summe die Du ausgeben möchtest. Dat paßt irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## MucK2oo7 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die ausführlichen Antworten!
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen mir alles einzeln zusammen zu kaufen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein paar Links von guten Rollen, Schnüren, Ruten schicken könntet (zum Einstieg!). 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Rolle, ist sie den Kauf wert?
Wenn ja, bis wieviel würdet ihr mit gehen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grosskern-Fliege...ryZ56722QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Und was haltet ihr von dieser Rute, wäre die für den Anfang sinnvoll?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170085372220&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26satitle%3D170085372220%26fvi%3D1

Ach.. 
Und welche Polarisationsbrille ist gut?
Ich habe soviele gesehen von 10-50 € aber welche sind ihren Preis wirklich wert?

Danke

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Chrizzi (7. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Von den Ruten her solltest du dir eine der Klasse #6-#8 suchen. Das dürfte ein Gewicht sein mit der man am Anfang recht gut zurechtkommen sollte.

Alles darunter ist zu leicht und das werfen soll schwieriger sein. Alles dadrüber ist zu groß. Wenn du Forellen fangen willst, sollte eine #6er ein guter Anfang sein.

zu den Polbrillen, eigendlich dürfte es egal sein, sobald die (Kunststoff)Gläser polarisiert sind. Da müsstest du nur auf die Farbe der Gläser achten, z.B. die blau-lila spiegelnden sind für sehr viel Sonne geeignet z.B. Karibik oder sowas, die gelben dagegen für bedecken Himmel.
Hier http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/kleidung-polbrillen-c-35_131.html findest du Polbrillen von Shimano, die sollen recht brauchbar sein, besonders die Technium - von der hab ich nur gutes im Preis/Leistung gehört. Aber die wird wohl nichtmehr hergestellt.

Spar lieber nicht an der Rute und an der Schnur, das ist nicht so das Wahre. Wenn du später nur 10m werfen kannst vergeht ein schnell der Spaß und hat ne Angel die in der Ecke steht.

Ich hab zwar auch nicht gerade tolles geschirr, kann damit aber ein klein wenig um und für mich reicht das. (Daiwa Samurai 9ft #7/8 ; System2 Modell 78 ; Scierra Avalanche WF-8-F). Aber da ich bis auf die Schnur alles geschenk bekommen habe will ich mich auch nicht beklagen - ich bin eigendlich ganz zufrieden damit, wahrscheinlich da ich nichts anderes kenne.

Als Schnurtyp würde ich eine WF empfehlen, das dürfte vollkommen ausreichen, irgendwas sinkendes wird nicht nötig sein. Wenn du unbedingt tiefer willst gibt es immernoch sinkende Vorfächer - hab mir mal eins in "fast sinking" besorgt... totaler Mist, das es so schnell sink hab ich nicht gedacht 

Normale Vorfächer kannst du dir auch günstig auch 3 verschiedenen normalen Monos knoten, das dürfte fürn anfang reichen und es tut nicht so weh wenn da mal ein Knoten reingeworfen wird.

Am besten (wie schon empfohlen) such dir jemanden der sowas hat (zur Not im Castingkurs) und werf damit Probe mit verschiedenen Ruten, auch vielleicht testweise eine #3/4 um den Unterschied zu merken. Lass dir auch besonders viel über Schnur und Rute erzählen, die Rolle ist eigendlich nicht so wichtig, mit der wirft man ja nicht. 
Das dürfte das beste sein was du machen kannst.


----------



## AGV Furrer (9. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo Chrizzi,
sorry, aber ist es dein Ernst (oder nur ein Schreibfehler) das du als Einsteigerset zum Fliegenfischen (ich denke wir reden hier vom Angeln auf Forellen und Äschen, und nicht vom Fischen auf Hecht und irischen Lachs) eine AFTMA 8´er Rute empfiehlst?

Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber viel Ahnung scheinst du in diesem Fall nicht zu haben.
Als Standardklasse wäre eher eine Ausrüstung der AFTMA-Klasse 5 oder 6 angebracht (für das normale Fliegenfischen auf Forellen, Äschen, Döbel und Co.).
Wobei ich einem Anfänger eher zur 6 er raten würde (auf keinen Fall aber zur Schnurklasse 8 mit der die meißten auf Hecht fischen).
Ideal wäre aber die vorherige Teilnahme an einem Kurs, bei dem i.d.R. div. Gerät getestet werden kann.


----------



## Truttafriend (9. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Da muss ich Volker uneingeschränkt Recht geben.

Es ist das erste mal das hier jemand einem Newbie eine 8er für´n Bach und Teich  empfiehlt. Wenn nur Bach würde ich zu einer 5er, wenn auch mal Puff auch ´ne 6er empfehlen.

Ich fische eine eine 8er Rute auf Hecht&Küste und eine 4er am Bach


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

@ Volker & Tim: hmmm, also ich würde als Allround-Set auch eine #7er Rute empfehlen, weil diese Schnurklasse nicht nur alles Mögliche abdeckt, sondern auch meiner Meinung nach Anfangsfehler besser verzeiht als eine leichte Kombination. 

Die schwerere Flugschnur kam zumindest denjenigen Anfängern zugute, denen wir die Grundbegriffe wie z.B. den normalen Rückschwung beigebracht haben - auch und gerade an den irischen Lachsflüssen, wo ja hauptsächlich 10ft Ruten #7 angesagt sind. Ich denke, weil die verwendete WF-Leine schneller durch die Ringe zieht und anscheinend auch besser auf dem Wasser (zum Aufnehmen aus dem Wasser) und in der Luft (zum Erlernen des Rhythmus) "liegt".

Außerdem weiß ein FliFi-Anfänger ja noch nicht, ob er künftig auf Weißfisch, Hecht, Meerforelle, Forellen oder norwegische Fische am Fjord fischen möchte. Mit einer #7er ist er da erst mal für alle Facetten gerüstet. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Sorry Karsten,
aber eine 7´er Rute ist zwar gut für´s Meer (Meerforellen), oder auch an großen Gewässern (See, große Flüsse), aber sie ist zum normalen Fischen auf Forelle, Äsche, Döbel, Weißfische u.ä. viel zu schwer.
Gleichzeitig ist sie jedoch für Hecht, Lachs und Fjorde in Norwegen zu leicht.
Es macht wenig Sinn einen Anfänger mit einer solchen Rute fischen zu lassen, da er zwar durch das mehr an Gewicht vielleicht am Anfang etwas mehr Schnur bewegen kann, dafür aber niemals den richtigen Umgang (Timing) wird lernen können.

Als "Universal-Rute" zum Forellenfischen würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer 5´er raten, bzw. wenn sie auch für größere Streamer (Forellenstreamer) geeignet sein soll, dann eine 6´er. Aber bitte nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

Was soll er mit einer solchen Rute an einem normalen Fluss beim Fischen mit Nymphen oder Trockenfliegen? Soll er die Fische damit erschlagen?


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

@ Volker: ja klar, wenn Du Dich erst mal spezialisiert hast, macht es mit einer Nymphe an der #7er wahrlich keinen Spaß mehr!

Kann auch nur von unseren Erfahrungen reflektieren - da kamen unsere Freunde mit der Kombo nach zwei Stunden Wedeleinweisung am River Drowes prächtig zurecht. Und auch unsere norwegischen Freunde fingen an der #7er mit kleinen Streamern am Fjellsee viele der kleinen Steinforellen.

Falls jemand es nur an deutschen Bächen mit max. drei Metern Breite auf Äsche und Bachforelle versuchen möchte, für den ist solch schweres Gerät natürlich nix. Aber z.B. an der Ostsee, am Rhein, an der Elbe oder der Havel werden viele ihre ersten Schwünge versuchen wollen, und da passt die Klasse nun wieder bestens - von den Verhältnissen wie auch von den Fischen. :m

Genauso haben viele Norwegen-Bootsangler sich letzte Saison solch eine Einsteigerkombo in Klasse 7-8 zugelegt, weil sie Lust bekommen haben, auch mal vom Ufer einen Seelachs oder Pollack zu "erwedeln".

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo Chrizzi,
> sorry, aber ist es dein Ernst (oder nur ein Schreibfehler) das du als Einsteigerset zum Fliegenfischen (ich denke wir reden hier vom Angeln auf Forellen und Äschen, und nicht vom Fischen auf Hecht und irischen Lachs) eine AFTMA 8´er Rute empfiehlst?
> 
> Also nimm es mir nicht übel, aber viel Ahnung scheinst du in diesem Fall nicht zu haben.
> ...


 


Ähm... dann muss ich mich verschrieben haben. Ich meinte, dass ich einen Anfänger Klasse 6-8 empfehlen würde. In dem Fall auf Forellen/Äschen würde ich eine 6er empfehlen

Der komische Smiley vor der 8 hat die 6 gefressen |supergri . Deswegen sieht das so aus als ob ich nur eine 8er empfehle.


Edit: 
Schreib mal "raute6" also # 6 zusammen, dann wird das zum Smiley #6 . Daher kommt der Irrtum. Tut mir leid, dass ich da nicht drauf geachtet habe.


----------



## AGV Furrer (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo Chrizzi,
kein Problem, kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Dann hoffe ich nur, dass ich nicht totalen Mist geschrieben habe


----------



## gofishing (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



MucK2oo7 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerne in Bächen und Flüssen damit Fischen und das wie üblich auf Forelle und co.



Und das im Raum Lüneburg. 

Damit sind aufgrund der Möglichkeiten m.M. nach die 6ser wie die 7bener Rute aus dem Rennen.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Da warst dann recherchierter auf der Spur als meinereiner, Ralph. #6

Bei nur Lüneburch ziehe ich mich kleinlaut zurück.


----------



## Justhon (11. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Fliegeneinsteigerset, und brauche aber auch Wathose und -kescher. Kann mir jemand ne Hose ampfehlen? Ich werd mich mal enger mit dem Thema beschäftigen, und dann mal berichten


----------



## Chrizzi (11. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Fliegeneinsteigerset, und brauche aber auch Wathose und -kescher. Kann mir jemand ne Hose ampfehlen? Ich werd mich mal enger mit dem Thema beschäftigen, und dann mal berichten


 

Was willst du denn für die Hose ausgeben... es gibt da ein recht großes Angebot in der Preisklasse von bis. Versuch die Hose(n) auch jeden Fall vorm Kauf anzuprobieren. Denk' auch an dicke Socken falls du auch mal in kälteres Wasser willst.


----------



## htp55 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Fliegeneinsteigerset, und brauche aber auch Wathose und -kescher. Kann mir jemand ne Hose ampfehlen? Ich werd mich mal enger mit dem Thema beschäftigen, und dann mal berichten



Hier findest Du die Auflistung der bewährtesten Watbekleidung. Allerdings sprengen die meisten Preise vermutlich Dein Schülerbudget.


----------



## Justhon (11. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



htp55 schrieb:


> Hier findest Du die Auflistung der bewährtesten Watbekleidung. Allerdings sprengen die meisten Preise vermutlich Dein Schülerbudget.




Oh... kann mir jemand denn was mit niedrigem Preis aber dennnoch guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?
Ich will ja nicht alles für die Wathose ausgeben, das bringt ja nichts.


----------



## antonio (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Oh... kann mir jemand denn was mit niedrigem Preis aber dennnoch guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?
> Ich will ja nicht alles für die Wathose ausgeben, das bringt ja nichts.



überleg erst mal wo du die klamotten einsetzen willst.vielleicht tun es ja auch erst mal ein paar watstiefel.auf grund deines alters vermute ichn daß du noch wachsen wirst.da kann es passieren,daß die klamotten im nächsten jahr nicht mehr passen und das geld is futsch.

gruß antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Oh... kann mir jemand denn was mit niedrigem Preis aber dennnoch guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?
> Ich will ja nicht alles für die Wathose ausgeben, das bringt ja nichts.


 

Naja es bringt schon was... du hast ne schöne Wathose und trockene Füße 

Aber du hast schon recht und wie mein "Vorposter" ist es kaum sinnvoll zu einer Simms oder ähnlichen zu greifen da du wohl noch wachsen wirst.

Am besten du gehst mal in ein (oder mehrere) Angelgeschäft(en) in deiner nähe und fragst nach Wathosen die nicht allzu viel kosten. Wenn du schnell wächst, dass du die Hose eh nur ca. 1 Jahr tragen kannst dürfte es ziemlich egal sein welche du nimmst. In der Zeit dürfte die bei normaler Handhabung (nicht durch Dornhecken kriechen...) halten. 


Für weitere Tipps solltest du wirklich sagen für welche Zwecke du sie brauchst.
Z.B. Sommer/Winter oder alle Jahreszeiten
Waten im Tiefen, oder nur im Flachen 
und was dir alles noch so einfällt wo du wann mit der Hose rumrennen willst.


----------



## Dennert (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ich würde Dir auch zu Watstiefeln raten. Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht und mir ne billige Hose gekauft. Im Sommer gehst Du darin kaputt, da die meisten nicht atmungsaktiv sind. Außerdem Du wirst ja nicht ständig im hüfthohen Wasser stehen.
Watstiefel haben den Vorteil, dass Du sie runterkrempeln kannst, falls Dir zu warm wird.
So tief sind die meisten Gewässer ja eh nicht, außerdem hat es den Vorteil, dass Du nicht soviele Fische vertrampelst, wenn Du nicht überall reinkommst.


----------



## Justhon (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Erstmal dankeschön für die Tipps#6

Stimmt, das mit dem Wachsen hat mich überzeugt. Ich wachse wirklich schnell (laut meiner Mutter:q) und das mit den Watstiefeln scheint mit logisch. 

Zur Benutzung: Ich will sie eigentlich von Frühling bis Herbst benutzen, und die Bäche auf die ichs abgesehn hab, sind nicht so tief. Sone Wathose geht doch bis zur Hüfte, oder?


----------



## antonio (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Erstmal dankeschön für die Tipps#6
> 
> Stimmt, das mit dem Wachsen hat mich überzeugt. Ich wachse wirklich schnell (laut meiner Mutter:q) und das mit den Watstiefeln scheint mit logisch.
> 
> Zur Benutzung: Ich will sie eigentlich von Frühling bis Herbst benutzen, und die Bäche auf die ichs abgesehn hab, sind nicht so tief. Sone Wathose geht doch bis zur Hüfte, oder?



es gibt "hüfthohe" die meisten gehen bis zur brust.du solltest dir auch überlegen obs unbedingt ne hose sein muß. in den neoprenern(welche deiner preisklasse entsprechen dürften) schwitzt du wie ein schw...... und die atmungsaktiven sind nichts für deinen geldbeutel.also wenn du nur in nicht allzutiefem wasser angeln möchtest tun es auch ein paar watstiefel für dich.wenn du dann "ausgewachsen" bist kannst du dir immer noch ne atmungsaktive holen dann wird auch dein budget eventuell dementsprechend sein.

gruß antonio


----------



## gofishing (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Eine Alternative währe noch, atmungsaktive Hüftwatstiefel.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Justhon (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> es gibt "hüfthohe" die meisten gehen bis zur brust.du solltest dir auch überlegen obs unbedingt ne hose sein muß. in den neoprenern(welche deiner preisklasse entsprechen dürften) schwitzt du wie ein schw...... und die atmungsaktiven sind nichts für deinen geldbeutel.also wenn du nur in nicht allzutiefem wasser angeln möchtest tun es auch ein paar watstiefel für dich.wenn du dann "ausgewachsen" bist kannst du dir immer noch ne atmungsaktive holen dann wird auch dein budget eventuell dementsprechend sein.
> 
> gruß antonio




Dankeschön, aber ich hab mich vertippt. Ich wollte wissen ob die Wat_stiefel_ bis zur Hüfte gehn.


@gofishing: Hui, das is zwar was aber trotzdem zu teuer:c


----------



## gofishing (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Manchmal muß man sich eben entscheiden.

Entweder eine neue Playstation für 599 oder 100 in trockene Füße investieren.|kopfkrat 

TL

Ralph


----------



## antonio (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Dankeschön, aber ich hab mich vertippt. Ich wollte wissen ob die Wat_stiefel_ bis zur Hüfte gehn.
> 
> 
> @gofishing: Hui, das is zwar was aber trotzdem zu teuer:c



die stiefel gehn bis zum sa......

gruß antonio


----------



## Justhon (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



gofishing schrieb:


> Manchmal muß man sich eben entscheiden.
> 
> Entweder eine neue Playstation für 599 oder 100 in trockene Füße investieren.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...





Die Playstation will ich garnich



antonio schrieb:


> die stiefel gehn bis zum sa......
> 
> gruß antonio




Okay, das reicht ja auch noch:q




Erstmal is aber das Gerät für mich wichtiger. Ich hab was empfohlen bekommen, was haltet ihr hiervon?


Die Rute: 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produc...5cf0493549da64


Die Rolle:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produc...-Fliegenrollen


Ich hab mal in Netz geguckt, hab über die Rute eigentlich nur positives gelesen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## antonio (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

dein link mit der rute geht nicht.zur rolle kann ich nix sagen,kenn ich nicht.

gruß antonio


----------



## AGV Furrer (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo Justus,
wie Antonio schon richt geschrieben hat - der Link zur Rute funktioniert nicht.

Die Rolle ist ganz O.K. für das Geld. Hoffe nur es ist eine aus der neuen Serie, denn die ersten hatten große Probleme mit dem Lager.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir zu ner Exori Rolle raten würde.

Wenn du etwas preiswertes suchst würde ich dir eher sowas empfehlen:
http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/fliegenfischen/shop.htm?fliegenrollen_nach_hersteller_okuma.htm

oder ne gebrauchte 3M System 2L deiner Größe bei Ebay.
Diese Rollen sind fast unzerstörbar, sehr günstig und sehen dazu noch gut aus.


----------



## Justhon (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Geht der Link jetzt? 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...A45&xploidID=c1c2f85d6dc988c0505cf0493549da64


Wenn nicht, es handelt sich um eine Exori Reflex GF. Da gibts die in # 4, # 4 /5 und #5.
Ich hatte an die # 4/5er gedacht!

(Diese blöden #4 Smileys )


----------



## Chrizzi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Justhon schrieb:


> Geht der Link jetzt?
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...A45&xploidID=c1c2f85d6dc988c0505cf0493549da64
> 
> 
> ...


 

Welche Fische wilst du fangen? Da du in Bächen/Flüssen rumkrabbeln willst, geh ich davon aus, dass du Salmoniden angeln willst.
Da wurden schon von mehreren eine 6er empfolen. Kleine Klassen sind anfangs schwer zu werfen, da man das Gewicht kaum spürt.

Zur Rolle, ich hab selbst eine System 2, zwar noch irgendwas ganz altes (10 Jahre min.) aber das Ding läuft recht gut. Die Bremse ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste, aber dürfte für die Fische die ich damit fange, oder auch nicht fange vollkommen ausreichen. Auch für deine Fische dürfte das ausreichen. Die Bremse läuft eigendlich ganz schon aber wenn die erstmal auf "touren" ist, dreht die auch gerne mal etwas über (bei leichter Bremseinstellung). Dazu kann ich nur sagen das die Rolle wirklich sehr robust ist. Außer ein paar Schrammen oder Kratzer (keine Rillen oder so, nur der Lack/Beschichtung) ist da nichts mit los. Obwohl die nicht gerade gepflegt wurde..
Hier mal eine System2 Model 56L bei eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fliegenrolle-Sys...ryZ56722QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich hab wegen den Watstiefen nochmal fix in den Askari Katalog geguckt und auf die schnelle nur 2 Paar gefunden (100/150€). 

Hast du mal überlegt ob nicht lange Gummistiefel reichen?


----------



## antonio (13. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

"Ich hab wegen den Watstiefen nochmal fix in den Askari Katalog geguckt und auf die schnelle nur 2 Paar gefunden (100/150€)."

was sind denn das für watstiefel und wo hast du die preise her(aus ner nobelboutique?)also bei askari zwischen 18,-€und 60,-€ ungefähr.
die bremse bei der rolle beim "normalen" forellenangeln kannst du vernachlässigen die rolle dient hier nur als schnurspeicher.nimm nur möglichst ne großkernrolle und leicht sollte sie sein.

gruß antonio


----------



## Justhon (15. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ich hab hier noch was empfohlen bekommen, was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/balzerg.html


----------



## Chrizzi (15. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



antonio schrieb:


> "Ich hab wegen den Watstiefen nochmal fix in den Askari Katalog geguckt und auf die schnelle nur 2 Paar gefunden (100/150€)."
> 
> was sind denn das für watstiefel und wo hast du die preise her(aus ner nobelboutique?)also bei askari zwischen 18,-€und 60,-€ ungefähr.
> die bremse bei der rolle beim "normalen" forellenangeln kannst du vernachlässigen die rolle dient hier nur als schnurspeicher.nimm nur möglichst ne großkernrolle und leicht sollte sie sein.
> ...


 

Richtig... ich hab da irgendwo nur die teuren gefunden. beim durchblättern gestern abend hab ich noch die anderen gefunden die *deutlich* billiger sind, z.b. einfache neoprendinger für ~50€ oder andere ganz einfache für echt billig geld.
ganz einfach Stiefel sollten reichen, dann ziehst du dir 2 socken mehr an.

Bei der Bremse wirst du recht haben, die brauchst du eigendlich nicht, bei kleineren Fischen wie Bachforellen oder so. Ich hab sie selbst auch noch nie gebraucht, wobei ich es mit in der Ostsee schon öfter mal gewünscht hätte .


----------



## gofishing (24. April 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Falls noch jemand was günstiges sucht.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## pilenno (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo,

habe ähnliche Probleme wie der Thread-Eröffner...

was ist gegen die Balzer-Combo auf Seite 4 für knapp 100€ einzuwenden??? Liegt ja ebenfalls im vielleicht zurecht kritisierten Preissegment...
Auch ein Garant für nur kurzen Spaß am Sport?
Danke schon mal für die Entscheidungshilfe!

http://www.fishermans-partner.de/werbungpdf/megatief.pdf

Gruß pilenno

Edit: Wenn ich allerdings bei Askari genau suche, kann ich mit Rute und Rolle von Balzer sogar noch billiger wegkommen. Dazu die weiter oben empfohlene Schnur...
Allerdings ist die hier von mir gepostete Rute von der Diabolo3-Serie, welche ich von zwei meiner Spinnruten her gut kenne. Würde diese beiden Ruten sofort wieder kaufen. Deshalb hätte ich eben bei dieser Combo auch ein gutes Gefühl - trotz des niedrigen Preises...


----------



## MucK2oo7 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo,

also ich kann dir von solchen Sachen nicht abraten, ich habe mir alles bei eBay zusammen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Ich habe für die Rute 50€ und für die Rolle 20€ bezahlt und für die Schnur auch 20€ und habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.
Ich würde dir Raten, deine Erfahrungen selber zu machen.
Solange es nicht dieser Askari-Scheiss für 10€ ist denke ich mal ist das für den Anfang vollkommen ausreichend.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## gofishing (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen eine Rolle für 1,99 € ersteigert. (7,99 Versand#q )
Ist nur für meine Übungsschnur.
Billiger als eine Ersatzspule für 100 €.:m 
Wenn sie hier ist werde ich mal berichten ob das wenigstens für Anfänger als Einstieg reicht.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



MucK2oo7 schrieb:


> Ich habe für die Rute 50€ und für die Rolle 20€ bezahlt und für die Schnur auch 20€ und habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit gehabt.
> I



Wie auch, Du kannst ja noch gar nicht werfen.#c 


Natürlich sollte jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Aber gerade von diesem Billigstartikel läßt man die Finger wenn man sie einschätzen kann.


Ich find es wenigstens klasse wenn ich nach etwas frage und einige Antworten bekomme,
auch wenn mir nicht alle "nach dem Schnabel" reden.|rolleyes 
Wenn man nach Erfahrungen fragt sollte man sich die Antworten mal ruhig durch den Kopf gehen lassen.|kopfkrat 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## pilenno (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Ist bei Balzer nicht ein Mindestmaß an Qualität garantiert??? Wenn ich von meinen beiden Spinnruten ausgehe die 50 bzw. 60 € gekostet haben, muß ich das doch fast annehmen. Natürlich kann man deutlich mehr für Ruten ausgeben - keine Frage! Aber ich bin verdammt zufrieden damit! Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir keine No-Name-Combo rausgesucht - sondern eine von Balzer. Oder stellen die auch minderqualitative Sachen her? Bei diesem von mir geposteten Set läßt sich bestimmt die Schnur gut durch eine gescheite ersetzen - gegen Rute und Rolle dürfte doch aber nix sprechen, oder?!


----------



## Pikecarp (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallol,

ich habe vor 3 Jahren einen Fliegenfischerlehrgang besucht,in der nähe von Bitburg.Da haben wir neben dem eigendlichen Fischen auch viel über Ruten ,Rollen ,Schnurr etc.gesagt bekommen(und es war keine Verkaufshow,wie sie oft gerade bei Fliegenfischerlehrgänge gemacht werden.)Es wurde keine Werbung für irgendeine Marke gemacht.Das gute an so einem Kurs ist,das man viele Unterschiedlichen Ruten,Rollen,Schnurr etc.sieht und auch damit üben kann.Jetzt sagen bestimmt viele was soll das bringen als Anfänger merkt man keinen Unterschied.
Da ich nicht alleine dort war und wir Untereinander die Ruten austauschten merkte man schon Unterschiede.Ich will damit sagen wenn man niemand im Umfeld hat der Fliegenfischer ist und einem Beistehen kann ist meine Meinung das so ein Kurs sinnvoll ist.Dann sollte mam auch Bedenken das Flfi die Königsdisziplin des Fischens ist und das Gerät und alles was damit zutun hat teuer ist!Ich habe selbst die Erfahrung mit Schnurr gemacht das Billig manchmal teurer ist.Wer Billig kauft kauft meistens doppelt...

Viele Grüße aus Kelkheim

Rene´


----------



## pilenno (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*



Pikecarp schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst die Erfahrung mit Schnurr gemacht das Billig manchmal teurer ist.Wer Billig kauft kauft meistens doppelt...


 
da kann ich dir, was die Schnur angeht, auch nur zustimmen!!! Aber das muß leider jeder erst selbst lernen...  so wie ich auch! Und inzwischen seh ichs ein und kaufe entsprechend. Würde aber meine bisherigen Ruten ab 50€ und meine Shimano-Rollen als absolut funktionell und ausreichend beurteilen! Da in dem angegeben Set nicht viel über die Schnur steht, geh ich davon aus dass genau bei dieser gespart wurde - aber genau dieser Part läßt sich ja locker durch etwas besseres ersetzen...


----------



## kea (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hiho,
nach meiner Meinung sollte man sowieso ERST einen Wurfkurs machen und DANN die Ausrüstung kaufen. Nur so bekommt man überhaupt ein passendes Gefühl für die Rute.

Die Balzer Rute in 5/6 verwende ich als "lasmichmalwerfen"-Einsteigerrute. Bis jetzt hat es maximal 1 Stunden gedauert und meine "Lehrlinge" sind auf Shimano Ruten o.a. umgestiegen. Die Balzer Rute ist langsam un wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Mit einer 6er DT kann man damit die Grundzüge fürs Werfen lernen, richtig Spass macht die Rute aber nicht und selbst ein Anfänger kommt schnell an die Grenzen der Rute.


----------



## Tisie (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Fliegenset gesucht*

Hallo,



pilenno schrieb:


> Ist bei Balzer nicht ein Mindestmaß an Qualität garantiert??? Wenn ich von meinen beiden Spinnruten ausgehe die 50 bzw. 60 € gekostet haben, muß ich das doch fast annehmen. Natürlich kann man deutlich mehr für Ruten ausgeben - keine Frage! Aber ich bin verdammt zufrieden damit! Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich mir keine No-Name-Combo rausgesucht - sondern eine von Balzer. Oder stellen die auch minderqualitative Sachen her? Bei diesem von mir geposteten Set läßt sich bestimmt die Schnur gut durch eine gescheite ersetzen - gegen Rute und Rolle dürfte doch aber nix sprechen, oder?!


ob man Balzer-Gerät im allgemeinen nun gut findet oder nicht, ist wohl Ansichts- bzw. Erfahrungssache eines jeden einzelnen.

In Bezug auf Fliegenruten sollte man sich allerdings fragen, wieviel Entwicklungskosten wohl ein Hersteller wie Balzer in die einzige und dazu noch sehr günstige Serie in seinem Programm steckt und wie wichtig dem Hersteller die Performance des Gerätes ist ... die Antwort ist naheliegend. Ich würde einem Anfänger eher empfehlen, ein Einsteigerset von einem Hersteller zu kaufen, der sich auf Fliegenfischergerät spezialisiert hat. Diese Sets sind zwar etwas teurer als eine Balzer-Kombo, aber ganz sicher besser für die speziellen Anforderungen beim Fliegenfischen konzipiert, da selbst die günstigen Serien von dem KnowHow der teureren Fliegenrutenserien des gleichen Herstellers profitieren. Du hast damit einfach mehr Spaß beim Fischen! Schau mal hier, hier oder hier.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

